# QUAD CITIES IA/ILL



## shroomage

Morels


----------



## papa smurf

Ive found 52 since last Sunday. All range from 1/2 to 3 in thumb sized grey / blonds.

Seasons just getting started. Going to be a great year.


----------



## scisector9

Found 32 small greys today and a few medium yellows. Greys mostly in woods and the bigger yellows on the edge in more direct light. Passed on a bunch of tiny ones, think it will be on this week.


----------



## scisector9

Location Henry county


----------



## papa smurf

Found mine in Northwestern Illinois ( Whiteside Co. )

Mine finds were the same like yours scisector9... 

Anbody finding them in Clusters? Like boquette of flowers?? I found many spots like this. Groups of 3 to as many as 8 Awesome!


----------



## scisector9

A few small clusters, biggest was like 9 or 10 mushrooms. A lot of singles yet. Very frustrating as we would find one, spend a good ten minutes combing the area, with no more found. Some of the tiny ones we passed on were in clusters, hoping to go back out mid week and see how they are looking. Just starting out this way. Happy Hunting.


----------



## hansendog

Found 27 small grays about inch and a half to two inch this A.M out by Loud Thunder, southeast facing hill.


----------



## papa smurf

Hows everything looking? I went out today to a different area , and spent 2 hrs looking to only find 10. I think with next weeks heat and rain it will help.

We have plenty of time yet. From my experiences, Morel season goes roughly from the time Dandelions bloom in yards to the go to seed . 

So , That being said I think we got a good few weeks yet. Also , Morels have different strands. I can;t remember the scientific terms , but goes from Black / Greys , to whitish / blonds Yellows.

Ive found a few yellowish tinted ones here in the past week , but this was mainly because of direct sunlight.


----------



## littlelion29

I went in Geneseo by the canals and did not find a single one for 2 hours, I didn't see any other type of mushrooms either, I'm going to go in the middle of the week, but everyone says there popping here, any suggestions? I would be happy with just finding one.


----------



## scisector9

Have patience littlelion. After finding 30 plus on Saturday, went to a spot I've had good luck before (always find some every year on private timber) to find none in a 2 hour span also. If you have access to private land try that, sometimes the public spots are hit and miss depending on traffic and numbers of people coming through. All the ones I've found have been pretty small/young as of yet, as have most everyone else who has found them in our area. Try it again later this week. Look under elms and other decaying trees/stumps. Usually the south facing hills will produce first, with the north producing later. A lot of the ones I found were on the edge of timbers by some decaying log piles. Train tracks have treated me well before also, and even along old farm posts and fences. Sometimes there is no real rhyme or reason to it. I've found them in my yard growing up! Good luck!


----------



## littlelion29

Where do you live scisector9? Do you know any good places to go in my area? I just want to find some. Also, should I be seeing other mushrooms as well? When I went I saw no other mushrooms. Maybe I should try away from canals. I'm not in it to find pounds of mushrooms I just want a couple to show I found some.


----------



## turkeysandwich

I have found between a couple of friends and i on private land.....60 or so Blacks and Greys. I want to stress one thing to people hunting morels......DO NOT TRESPASS
If you want to try to hunt private land, seek permission from the land owner. Nothing will infuriate a morel hunting land owner more than people trespassing and stealing morels. I left some tiny ones and went back to retrieve them only to find someone had found them. I kick people off the land every year. Frustrating. SCISECTOR9.....you know me. You know how diligent I am on this. I think I will put up trail cams. 
That aside......Yellows will be popping this week. The forecast has changed and the rain threat is not as big. Sadly. Lets hope it changes. Rain Thursday will mean a killer friday. Took thursday and friday off work. Good luck to all


----------



## scisector9

Littlelion, I live in Henry county between Cambridge and Galva. Yes other mushrooms are a good indication that there is enough moisture and nutrients in soil to provide a good growth medium. I am in no way an "expert" more of an amateur who likes a good excuse to spend time exploring the woods. Had friend find them out at Johnson sauk trail this weekend, and giant goose in Atkinson this weekend. I have had luck out by the canal where you went hunting. Check the tracks out that way. Found about a dozen or more last mothers day out there. Not sure what bridge it was, but by one of the dams. I've found them at Geneseo campground and Izaak Walton in Geneseo also. If you have friends in the area that have woods or timber on them ask them if you can take a look around. Remember morel hunting is like fishing, some days you kill em other days you don't. Have friends who know more about mushroom hunting that have bad days too. Enjoy the time in the woods and be patient. Cheers!


----------



## littlelion29

Where at in the Geneseo campground? Would today be a good day to go with the humidity like it is?


----------



## luckyducky

whiteside county has been producing nice greys since sunday. been out twice and came home with 25 each day. tomorrow should be a great day!


----------



## bt1952

Thanks for the update Lucky. I'm only a short distance north of you where I pick. Your info is setting me up for another trip to the farm to look. Thanks again.


----------



## luckyducky

went out this morning found another 30 in the exact same spot all week. alot more yellows with that nice shower we got yesterday. should be a great weekend weather wise.


----------



## bt1952

I'm two hours away from the farm. I'm dying here, hearing your reports about the greys popping. Chomping at the bit to get up there. My 37 I found last week were all from one little area. Normally they are all over. But our one little 20 yard spot produced earlier than the rest of the 60 acres. So, really using your information to judge my next trip. Thanks again.


----------



## swandogg71

Found 30 in whiteside county yesterday. Yellows &amp; Grays. Need rain. Wishin I would have saved my vaca time at work for this week cuz I would stay in the woods if I could. Always lookin fr mushroom huntin buddies. Experienced shroomer.


----------



## papa smurf

Found very large Blonds / Greys in Northern Carroll County in Illinois. Along the river and a West facing slope. BIG about half hand sized and thick.

Found 15 of these in 4 hrs time. LOTS OF TICKS!!!!!


----------



## littlelion29

I haven't found any in the 5 days that I have went searching. I guess my luck just sucks haha.


----------



## shroomage

Found 2 lbs Friday ranging from greys to yellows all in clusters of 10 or more!!! Im in rock island county!!


----------

